# Tren Transformations



## rutman (Oct 24, 2013)

Guys that have tried tren knows how effective it can be in transforming your body... Lets see some pics showing the power of tren.
Before
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 24, 2013)

Great work man. Hell of a transformation


----------



## afg24 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome. How long did you run it and what was the cycle besides tren?


----------



## jadean (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome job


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice job. That's one hell of a transformation. Almost makes me want to try Tren again lol. 


FKA rippedgolfer


----------



## BigKevKris (Oct 24, 2013)

There it is.....Test Tren and Mast.....and a clean ass diet....but the tren definitely did the work out of the group....obviously not a recent pic....but a comparison from about a year ago.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 24, 2013)

TREN 4 LIFE!!!  Good work brother.




/V


----------



## Christsean (Oct 24, 2013)

Jealous, but motivated!


----------



## rutman (Oct 25, 2013)

afg24 said:


> Awesome. How long did you run it and what was the cycle besides tren?



12 weeks

100mg eod tren ace, nothing else

Diet spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 25, 2013)

Reps for not shaving your forearms.


----------



## rutman (Oct 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Reps for not shaving your forearms.



Haha.... Never understood the shaving thing unless you're getting ready to step on stage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BigKevKris (Oct 25, 2013)

I hate body hair......I shave my arms and chest....legs only for a show.....And thats the way the wife likes it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 25, 2013)

rutman said:


> Guys that have tried tren knows how effective it can be in transforming your body... Lets see some pics showing the power of tren.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


two totally diff poses....in totally diff lighting


----------



## independent (Oct 25, 2013)

rutman said:


> 12 weeks
> 
> 100mg eod tren ace, nothing else
> 
> ...



No test?


----------



## rutman (Oct 25, 2013)

No test. Straight 12 week tren cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rutman (Oct 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> two totally diff poses....in totally diff lighting



Your right.... Kind of deceiving. Should've picked some better pics.

These are a little closer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## afg24 (Oct 25, 2013)

Put on some serious mass bro but nice and lean. Can't wait for my tren cycle


----------



## Drew83 (Oct 25, 2013)

rutman, nice work bro!


----------



## rutman (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks bro! Going thru a slight bulk at the moment on a high test e run, then back on the tren but will run it with a test base this time. I was out of the game for a few years, feels good to be back blasting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Gracieboy (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice guys.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 27, 2014)

Any sides from a Tren solo cycle?


----------



## rutman (Jan 28, 2014)

Just the usual..... Insomnia, night sweats, very short fuse...

I've got 4 more weeks of running 600mg test per week along with superdrol, then jumping on the tren train for 12wks. Will run about 400mg tren/ 300mg test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtip1810 (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazing results bro!!!  What did your diet (cals/macros) and cardio look like on that run I am about to embark on my first tren cycle.  After seeing your results man I'm ready to start now lol.


----------



## mr.buffman (Jan 28, 2014)

Great work!! How bad was the Insomnia?


----------



## rutman (Jan 28, 2014)

Around 1800 calories per week. Approx. 300 grams protein and 100 grams of carbs per day. Carbs mainly coming from oatmeal and sweet potatoes. Protein from eggs, chicken breasts, and shakes.

20 min of fasted cardio 5 days per week, first thing in the morning.

I've put on a lot of size in the past 6 months. Thinking about competing again this June if everything goes as planned. I'm weighing 215 at the moment. Very lean and vascular. Looking to be ripped at 205 by May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutman (Jan 28, 2014)

mr.buffman said:


> Great work!! How bad was the Insomnia?



Not bad enough to come off the tren.... Just didn't get into a real deep sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 28, 2014)

rutman said:


> No test. Straight 12 week tren cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I feel like there should be a disclaimer in here some where about Tren only cycles for noobs


----------



## aviator21 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love tren! The before pic is a little smaller, couldn't get it to enlarge. But you can see the effects of tren, I blew up


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 28, 2014)

TREN HARD


----------



## mr.buffman (Jan 28, 2014)

How much of the gains have you kept??


----------



## booocoo (Jan 28, 2014)

rutman said:


> Thanks bro! Going thru a slight bulk at the moment on a high test e run, then back on the tren but will run it with a test base this time. I was out of the game for a few years, feels good to be back blasting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


vey nice....throw some prop in there and you will see a nice difference


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 29, 2014)

Love me some tren. Good transformations guys.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 29, 2014)

So excited for my first tren run soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Jan 29, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> So excited for my first tren run soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I can't wait to watch your first run brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need2lift (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cool before and after pics... 

I was convinced Tren was the bomb but these pics solidify that one...


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 29, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I can't wait to watch your first run brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



definitely gunna blow up with some high quality gear 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Jan 29, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> definitely gunna blow up with some high quality gear
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 29, 2014)

Honestly those results could be achieved with a clean diet and a test cruise.  Just Sayin.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 29, 2014)

petey2005 said:


> Honestly those results could be achieved with a clean diet and a test cruise.  Just Sayin.



honestly yes but not in the time frame  tren did it. and you would have to have some awesome genetics to start with. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 29, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> honestly yes but not in the time frame  tren did it. and you would have to have some awesome genetics to start with.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Valid point.. :|


----------

